# Human or Robot - who will control our future vehicles?



## sixpot_simon (Sep 13, 2013)

Very interesting. And a fundamental question for BMW, perhaps more than any other mainstream manufacturer...

Do we want to waft along in comfort, free to post Likes of cat videos on Instagram? Or instead be immersed in the tactile experience of driving? 
On an empty mountain road, for me there is no question. But in everyday gridlock...?


----------

